# what sub would be best?



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm looking into buying a sub for my 200sx. I'm looking at spending somewhere around $300 for a sub, maybe $400 at tops. I was looking into a polk momo or alpine type R and wondering if there are anymore subs out there in that price range and if anyone could give me a little advice about which one would be best that would great. Thank you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

There are many suggestions in this section already. I would read around this section to answer your question. BTW, ebay and crutchfield.com are good places to go for subs at a good price. You have a good selection range with a $400 top price.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

including the box or what. if you can spend between 300-400 for a single sub i would say quit playing with baby subs like a type r or mono and get a supersub (subs with gigantic magnets long excursion and clean sound quality)heres a few
Stereo Integrity Magnum d2 $300 shipped stereointegrity.com
Elemental Designs E12a $300 plus shipping 
Image dynamics IDMax $279 plus shipping carmedia1.com
Adire Audio Brahma $349 plus shipping adireaudio.com
Resonant Engineering XXX $350 plus shipping. respl.com (for me it would be $410 shipping if it will give you a idea of the shipping for this sub)
all would be on the same level as a JL w7 and some are arguably better in certain areas (some say the Magnum sound better in the 30hz and up range and most would agree the XXX is louder) If this would give you a idea on the quality of these subs.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

superfro86 said:


> including the box or what. if you can spend between 300-400 for a single sub i would say quit playing with baby subs like a type r or mono and get a supersub (subs with gigantic magnets long excursion and clean sound quality)heres a few
> Stereo Integrity Magnum d2 $300 shipped stereointegrity.com
> Elemental Designs E12a $300 plus shipping
> Image dynamics IDMax $279 plus shipping carmedia1.com
> ...



I swear this is what I was going to post nearly word for word, lol


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

I've got 2 Ed 15a's and 1 Adire Brahma 15. Both are fantastic subs. All of the subs mentioned above are great subs. You won't be disappointed in any of them. You just have to figure out what you want more in a sub - SPL or SQ. Once you get that figured out you can pretty much get your choices cut in half. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

wtf where is the priv message icon? oh well i'll just use this. hey bob white i'm selling my sub. its a 2002 Resonant Engineering HC12. 12 inch sub, handles 1200watts rms. high excursion and great SQ and SPL. i got it from www.respl.com for $340 shipped. i used it for about 6 months. It still looks like its in new condition except for one important thing to note: my stupid friend accidently tore a hole into the surrounding foam around the cone. its a 1 inch rip of the foam but it is not very noticable unless you press on it. it does not affect sound quality at all. i love this sub and am powering it with a JBL 1200 amp. unfortunately, i never got to own it in perfect condition cuz my friend fugged up the install. If you or anyone else is interested, i will part with it for $200 +shipping. I can take pics if you are interested. this is a high end sub for a great price if you dont mind the ripped cone which isnt noticable, it only bothers me cuz i bought it new but my stupid friend...arg. well let me know

edit: also look at my classified ad for more info.


----------



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

thank you superfro for the all the information!


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, hit me up. I got a Infinity Perfect 10.1 for sale, I'll sell it for 85 plus shipping. Only used it for about 4 months. If you buy that, and a amp, then the wiring and distro block you could get all that for like 3-400. Hit me up!!!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

where do you guys find high wattage, dependable amps from? i know at a local flea market type deal (cowtown, for any of those who know south jersey) you can buy 1000W amps for like 200 bucks, but i question the quality and durability.


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> where do you guys find high wattage, dependable amps from? i know at a local flea market type deal (cowtown, for any of those who know south jersey) you can buy 1000W amps for like 200 bucks, but i question the quality and durability.


It's like the old saying goes "You get what you pay for." Usually amps rated for that much power for so little cost (brand new in box) are either grossly overrated or produce a terrible signal. Try to find a dependable brand for your amp. They are the key to producing smooth sound in your ride. Hope this helps.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> where do you guys find high wattage, dependable amps from? i know at a local flea market type deal (cowtown, for any of those who know south jersey) you can buy 1000W amps for like 200 bucks, but i question the quality and durability.


www.sounddomain.com
www.onlinecarstereo.com
www.woofersetc.com

check out hifonics, DEI, soundstream, avionixx...I could go on forever


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> www.sounddomain.com
> www.onlinecarstereo.com
> www.woofersetc.com
> 
> check out hifonics, DEI, soundstream, avionixx...I could go on forever


aslo check out www.ikesound.com 
they got a lot of real nice prices. JBL has a 1200watt true power amp for under $300 that provides suprisingly good, clean power

Most of the amps you're gonna find at swap meet are all rated by their MAX power which is usually about 2x as much as their RMS true power, so keep that in mind
Brands like Lanzar, Pyramid, Pyle, Jensen, etc. all rate their amps by their max power. you have to look at the RMS power to get a fair comparison.


----------



## low89hardbody (Dec 23, 2003)

BobWhite said:


> I'm looking into buying a sub for my 200sx. I'm looking at spending somewhere around $300 for a sub, maybe $400 at tops. I was looking into a polk momo or alpine type R and wondering if there are anymore subs out there in that price range and if anyone could give me a little advice about which one would be best that would great. Thank you.


Saying that your car is of the rather compact nature I would first ask myself what type of sound I am interested in achieving. I,like the other guys, would advise you to stray from the mainstream brands (i.e. sony, polk, pioneer, alpine,etc.). Not saying those brands arn't competent performers, but you can find very good sound elsewhere. As much as I hate to say it Kicker Solo-baric L7 subs would be in concideration if I were in your shoes. When mated with a strong enough amp they are very impressive. Also I have personally had good luck with PPI as well as JL audio. Precision Power (PPI) has some very strong subwoofers in or around your price range. As for amps, I am a fan of the kicker or the JL amps. I personally have a JL 250/1 in my 89 hardbody and a 10 inch JL w-6 in a ported console box. It hits very well into the upper 130 db range. There is my 2 cents, hope it helps.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

i have 2 momo 12" subs, single 4ohm voice coil,100.00 each plus shipping. i also have a audiobahn alum cone 10" dual 6ohm voice coils. 75.00 plus shipping.


----------

